# New Guy w/ question.



## ScreaminGTO (Nov 29, 2005)

Hey, I'm new here. Just signed up the other night. I've been stalking around, reading and such. I've come to my conclusion to buy a GTO. I want to know what I should look out for when buying a used one? I am after a 2005 used GTO.

What are some common problems that I need to be aware about when test driving the vehicles?? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

well when u test drive one u will not want to get out of it. thats what u need to be aware of. tell the wife u have a new addition tho the fam.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

ScreaminGTO said:


> Hey, I'm new here. Just signed up the other night. I've been stalking around, reading and such. I've come to my conclusion to buy a GTO. *I want to know what I should look out for* when buying a used one? I am after a 2005 used GTO.
> 
> What are some common problems that I need to be aware about when test driving the vehicles??
> 
> Thanks in advance!



LOL

Watch out for motorcycle cops using laser!

Seriously, I've had no problems with mine, great car. Welcome to GTOForum


----------



## ScreaminGTO (Nov 29, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> well when u test drive one u will not want to get out of it. that's what u need to be aware of. tell the wife u have a new addition tho the fam.


LOL! No wife, I'm not that old! LOL!! I'm afraid that this car will be the death of me. I have a HEAVY foot, and I can see this thing getting me in jail.

05GTO-
Luckily for me, the cops here don't have motorcycles. But they do carry Motorola. 

I was at the dealer today and they had a red on red 2006 there and I wanted to take it home! But, it was out of the price range.


----------



## jjr62 (Nov 28, 2005)

Why buy used? I can get a new one for 28000.00 on Long Island maybe a little less now. If you take into consideration the difference in interest rates for new and used new would be cheaper. Just my thoughts though. Either way you will be getting a great car,good luck.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

*whistles about getting a new car*


----------



## ScreaminGTO (Nov 29, 2005)

Once I sell my current car, it's all systems a go!! I've had a few hits on it, but nothing serious. It's a 2003 Dodge Stratus R/T.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

one problem they didnt mention is wheelhop. These cars have it pretty bad but not everyone experiences it. Also, another small problem is the rear tires are NOT enough for this kind of power.


----------



## ScreaminGTO (Nov 29, 2005)

big_mike said:


> one problem they didnt mention is wheelhop. These cars have it pretty bad but not everyone experiences it. Also, another small problem is the rear tires are NOT enough for this kind of power.


I had plans on upgrading the rims in spring. What size are factory? I had plans on like 19" in back and 18" in front.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

you can run the same size all around, i.e., 19's if you wish. But you need to keep an eye on backspacing and rim centerline. Factory is a 17 or 18x8 with either a 245-40-17 or a 235-45-18.


----------



## ScreaminGTO (Nov 29, 2005)

big_mike said:


> you can run the same size all around, i.e., 19's if you wish. But you need to keep an eye on backspacing and rim centerline. Factory is a 17 or 18x8 with either a 245-40-17 or a 235-45-18.


I was going to run the 19s in back and the 18s in front because I thought it would look bad-ass. That mix and match look. Some classic billet rims.

Like these!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

the problem with doing that is that it offsets the front/rear weight bias of the car and violates the handling characteristics of the vehicle. Now before you go and say "but the C5 had it" keep in mind it was designed for that setup because of the much lower nose. Some vehicles are designed for that setup, others are setup for same diameter all around. So its best to keep that setup in order to keep the same handling characteristics.


----------



## ScreaminGTO (Nov 29, 2005)

I didn't know that. I don't know much about cars, I'm still learning. I just liked how that offset looks, sorta old school. Maybe I'll just run those in 18x9.5 or something? If they even make such a size. When I get the car I'll start to figure stuff out and this will be easier for all of us. I wont have so many questions then. 

I drove the Cobalt SS/SC first, my dad was looking at the new Trailblazer SS, so I passed time and drove that, that's what sparked me to get a new car. Turned out that the GTO is less in insurance!! Go figure, 200 more HP for $1000 less every six months! I was stunned.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

jjr62 said:


> Why buy used? I can get a new one for 28000.00 on Long Island maybe a little less now. If you take into consideration the difference in interest rates for new and used new would be cheaper. Just my thoughts though. Either way you will be getting a great car,good luck.


I cant get another new 05 here in FL under 30k and they say pricing by GM I dont understand how that works. I see others buying 27k - 28k on forum. 2k more I get 06 under Red Tag sale.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

ScreaminGTO said:


> I didn't know that. I don't know much about cars, I'm still learning. I just liked how that offset looks, sorta old school. Maybe I'll just run those in 18x9.5 or something? If they even make such a size. When I get the car I'll start to figure stuff out and this will be easier for all of us. I wont have so many questions then.
> 
> I drove the Cobalt SS/SC first, my dad was looking at the new Trailblazer SS, so I passed time and drove that, that's what sparked me to get a new car. Turned out that the GTO is less in insurance!! Go figure, 200 more HP for $1000 less every six months! I was stunned.


First off, yes they make 18x9.5 but you cant run that without rolling the rear fender lip, not a big deal, just a mod you have to make.

Secondly, I answer any and all questions about pretty much anything and on average get 10-20 pm's a day so if you have a question, ASK ME! I answer every question asked and never get upset about it. I LOVE talking about this stuff!

Lastly, its gonna sound weird but my insurance quoted me $10 more a month for a 05 GTO, and I currently have a CAVALIER! 140hp 4 cylinder manual is only ten bucks less than a 400hp 8 cylinder auto ?????????

I be talkin to ya real soon! :seeya: 

:cheers


----------



## ScreaminGTO (Nov 29, 2005)

Wow, you know a whole TON about the GTO for not even owning one! Awesome. As long as my dad doesn't find out how many HP it has, I'll be set! LOL


This is my list I started with, and I made a call to the insurance company and got quotes. These numbers are every six months.

05 GTO $1321
05 Crossfire $1107
06 Cobalt SS/SC $2349
04 350z $2562
06 Solstice $1424

Explain those. The 05 Mustang GT was like over $3000!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

same with me, the GT was gonna cost me $220 a month! And my ass is 32 !!! Dont even consider the Solstice if your over 6 feet !!!

And I dont know a lot about the GTO, I just know about cars in general. Believe me, there is a LOT I dont know about the GTO. Hence why my sig says I wish to learn as much as I teach.


----------



## ScreaminGTO (Nov 29, 2005)

I would get the Crossfire, but they needed a shoe horn and vaseline to get me into it. I'm 6'2" 280lbs, and I literally mean I could barely get into the Crossfire. I was so uncomfortable in it, it was ill.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

then FORGET about the solstice, just jump yourself into that GTO, put the hammer down, and let the tire chunks fly !!!!

(im such a bad influence)


----------



## michaelskier (Aug 29, 2005)

I have the factory 18's, and changed the tires in the back (see my info on left) and it helps some. Looks better too. I get wheel hop off and on depending on surfaces. Only got it once at the track and it was not bad.

Also, don't forget about the tapping noise under the steering column that seems to be pretty common. My dealer just can't seem to fix it. Another post on this forum has some helpful info for it, but I have not isolated mine yet. :confused Exhaust mod helps make it less annoying, but costs gas money to be effective!  

I also had to have my T/C button switch replaced because it would not work sometimes. Works great now.

:agree ,You will absolutely love the car.


----------



## ScreaminGTO (Nov 29, 2005)

As long as my dad doesn't realize how how much power the car has, I'm set to get it. Like I said, I'll just remind him that it was his idea to let me pick out my next car, LOL. And I chose the GTO. My best friend told me if I get the "Coffin" ,as he calls it, he wont ride with me anymore.


----------



## ScreaminGTO (Nov 29, 2005)

So, I was on the Pontiac webpage, and this pic was on there:



Is that front end just a photoshop, or is it available to purchase?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

that is the sports appearance package. You can order from the dealer for about 2k and it comes painted to match.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

SAP Option (Sports Apperance Package?); a dealer-installed option that is available on the 05's and 06's.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> that is the sports appearance package. You can order from the dealer for about 2k and it comes painted to match.


Not sure why anyone bothers anymore with BM around.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

you can also buy just the grille inserts.


----------



## ScreaminGTO (Nov 29, 2005)

I think I may get a 2004 A4, there are absolutely no used 2005s in my area. 

I either want the Blue/Blue or Black/Red. I found both but in the 04 and the A4. I read that the auto was actually a 1/10th faster than the manual, I also read that the M6 is a piece of **** and needs upgrading. Anyone want to confirm this and talk me into the A4? Or anyone want to talk me into the M6 and continue looking? LOL


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

ScreaminGTO said:


> I also read that the M6 is a piece of **** and needs upgrading. Anyone want to confirm this and talk me into the A4?


You're absolutely incorrect regarding the M6 as a "piece." Its the only transmission that can withstand the LS2 output and is one of the main reasons I got my '05 in the first place. 

Sure, some people prefer a B&M shifter, other don't; but thats just on aspect of the M6. If I were you, I would without a doubt, wait for an '05 w/ an M6 to come along......trust me, its worth it.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> You're absolutely incorrect regarding the M6 as a "piece." Its the only transmission that can withstand the LS2 output and is one of the main reasons I got my '05 in the first place.
> 
> Sure, some people prefer a B&M shifter, other don't; but thats just on aspect of the M6. If I were you, I would without a doubt, wait for an '05 w/ an M6 to come along......trust me, its worth the it.


 :agree


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

I prefer the auto because of drag racing and comfort reasons. It all depends on what you want to do with the vehicle.


----------



## ScreaminGTO (Nov 29, 2005)

big_mike said:


> It all depends on what you want to do with the vehicle.


I want to drive it to and from school, and on the weekends cruize around town. That's it!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

auto would probably be your best bet and save your foot.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

The "my leg will hurt in traffic" excuse is rather blown out of proportion anymore. It's not exactly a 18-wheeler, people. 

I drive mine on the weekends and I can't explain how much more fun the LS2 is to drive with the M6. When I get back in my Tahoe, I nearly fall asleep. 

To each his own though.


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> The "my leg will hurt in traffic" excuse is rather blown out of proportion anymore. It's not exactly a 18-wheeler, people.


The clutch on the Goat doesn't require anymore effort to operate than the one on the '98 Mustang V-6 which I traded in. :seeya:


----------

